# Socializing adult dogs with children



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

How do you socialize adult dogs with children? I had a little girl ask me if she could pet Smokey while on our walk. She looked heart-broken when I told her no and that he might jump on her or make her fall. I guess I'd have to socialize them with children that I know but still...I wouldn't want to risk unruly behavior by a dog on any child...

Does it start with good behavior with adults and then work its way down to children? Do some dogs instinctively 'know' not to behave a certain way around children? Or do they have to be trained or socialized as puppies?

I noticed that my dogs jump on new people, even me or my dad, my husband but NEVER on my mom. I don't know if they 'know' she has balance issues and that she's sick. They walk around her but have NEVER jumped on her. I worry so much that sometimes I crate Zeeva and hang on to Smokey if my mom wants to go outside. But during those times I can't get to them fast enough, they behave well around her...

Do we protect our dogs and society too much and in turn force dogs to become 'sheltered' which in turn prevents them from becoming socialized properly? Do we try to control our dogs and their settings too much? I see this kid, maybe 10-12 years old everyday with a young GSD. The kid rides his bike and the GSD runs happily along side the kid; never straying even if there are other people walking close by or dogs lounging at him. That GSD is THE most happy-go-lucky dog that I've ever seen. The kid hasn't a worry in the world as he rides his bike and the GSD behaves similarly. I even over heard the boy telling another doggie owner that the dog 'has the time of it's life' running along side him on his bike. Maybe kids, with their nonchalant attitudes would raise better dogs?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I think that some dogs are naturally good with kids, and some aren't. I would have done the same as you because my Sting isn't used to kids. As for kids raising dogs, there is the same situation in my neighborhood. Neighbors have a lab - and the kids do the ride around the block and down the alley with the dog off leash running - pretty picture - but not so pretty if the dog were to see another dog or whatever and take off and cross the street and get hit by a car.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Some dogs are naturally good but others need some direction. The neighbors pit I guess gets excited around kids and will jump or get a little wiggly. My kids met him this afternoon and his owner reminded him to stay down. He showed no physical signs that he was going to jump. He was wiggly butt happy boy and giving kisses like you wouldn't believe but nothing my kids aren't already used to. 

If you're able to socialize with good kids, that's great. How is his behavior when he see's kids? Curious? Tense? I think as long as you're there and do a sit first, and the child is polite and pets appropriately, you likely wouldn't have any problems. If jumping is your only concern, putting the dog in a sit and the child approaching from the side, should be fine. Reward him for calm polite behavior. Shasta started jumping recently but she NEVER jumps on kids. She knows better but I've also seen her slide to a stop and drop before she jumps as though she's catching herself despite her excited state. 

You know yours dogs and you know you. If you can make it a positive experience for sitting and getting pets from polite kids, the reward in itself will be great enough for him to repeat it with some encouragement from you. Sounds like this little girl was polite because she asked. I love my kids to death but am not the biggest fan of other kids but I still have a hard time telling them no when they ASK nicely to pet Shasta. I don't always say no but sometimes I have to. I feel better about kids petting my dogs if they have their parents permission first (if their parents are with them).


----------



## V_Tess (Dec 30, 2012)

Odin loves kids and I have never seem him jump on a child. With that being said he is only 6 months old and if a kid asks to pet him he has to sit and sometimes I do hold his collar, especially if he is excited. I'm working hard on him not jumping on anyone, he will get pretty big.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

